

TestFlight shuts off SDK access - BenSS
http://help.testflightapp.com/customer/portal/articles/1452760

======
BenSS
Well, here's why. [http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/21/rumor-testflight-owner-
burs...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/21/rumor-testflight-owner-burstly-is-
being-acquired-by-apple/)

------
zimpenfish
Preparing to shut down or be bought out?

~~~
BenSS
What I'm wondering as well, or if they're remaking it into 'FlightPath'.
Either way the company has been -very- quiet on this and Android support going
away.

~~~
zimpenfish
This gathers the circumstantial evidence but isn't convinced it's Apple.

[http://www.alexcurylo.com/blog/2014/02/21/testflight-r-
i-p/](http://www.alexcurylo.com/blog/2014/02/21/testflight-r-i-p/)

